# Announcing.......(drum roll, please)......



## Meg Z (Jun 8, 2004)

This little lady joined us this morning.



















She had a very rough entry into the world...in fact, I thought she was dead when we saw her hanging out of her mother...just head and ONE foot. But, she's up and going now...we just have to get her mom, Daisy, convinced that this thing that caused her so much pain is hers and worth it!

I told hubby that since she's such a milk chocolate morrit, and she looked as if she was trying to dive out of her mom, we should name her Godiva. He doesn't think too much of that name. Got any suggestions??

She's a gorgeous color. All the morrit's I've had were dark. I love this light color!

Meg


----------



## Patty0315 (Feb 1, 2004)

Very unusual color ...congradulations.


Patty


----------



## Meg Z (Jun 8, 2004)

Ya know, I was attributing the color to her morrit sire. But it dawned on me when I was out checking on them a minute ago, and looking at Daisy's coloring, that it could be from her Tunis half. Daisy is half Border Leciester and half Tunis. She has the colored head and legs of the Tunis. So I don't know why I didn't attribute the lamb color to that! Oh, well. Keep your fingers crossed that she keeps her color!

Daisy is now talking to her lamb and nuzzling. I don't think she had allowed nursing since I left, but I made her stand for it. Hopefully, the release of pressure in the udder will be associated with the nursing and she'll be more amiable towards it!

Meg


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

And what is wrong with Godiva? I think it is a perfect name for her. You could always add the Lady in front of the name.

Congratulations Meg she is beautiful!


----------



## farmergirl (Aug 2, 2005)

She looks more like a "Cinnamon" than a "Godiva" to me


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

_...ponders the possibility of sneaking into the barnyard and carrying off little Cinnamon Godiva without Meg noticing......_


----------



## Meg Z (Jun 8, 2004)

FalconDance said:


> _...ponders the possibility of sneaking into the barnyard and carrying off little Cinnamon Godiva without Meg noticing......_


Yeah, sure...like you are going to make it all the way here...and not want to get into my stash!


----------



## flannelberry (Jul 14, 2005)

Lovely - and congrats!

Whatever you call her she's a stunner. She looks cafe au lait to me (but that could be my monitor).


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2008)

Beautiful baby!!

I think her name should be Lady FeatherButt. :croc:


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Meg Z said:


> > ...ponders the possibility of sneaking into the barnyard and carrying off little Cinnamon Godiva without Meg noticing......
> 
> 
> Yeah, sure...like you are going to make it all the way here...and not want to get into my stash!


You keep her busy with her stash, I'll sneak into the barn, then we'll both high tail it back to the mid-west


----------



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

How about Copperfield? After David Copperfield who also had a very hard start?


----------



## ourminifarm (Mar 15, 2008)

Oh! Isn't she gorgeous!!! What a great way to start the day!


----------



## Meg Z (Jun 8, 2004)

Okay, I did a security check on the compound, and all is well...nobody out there sneaking around!:nono: Actually, my husband would be pleased if someone would come raid the wool stash...especially since I just bought another fleece! But keep your mitts off the lambs!

Lady Featherbutt is hilarious!!! :rotfl: I dare not say that one in front of my husband or it will stick!

Copperfield seems a bit more masculine...but I like the Copper idea. don't want to go to Penny, though. Hmmmmm........... maybe just 'Copper'.

Meg


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

Meg Z said:


> Yeah, sure...like you are going to make it all the way here...and not want to get into my stash!


I'd planned on hiding her under the wool bags for the ride home :nerd:.


----------



## Meg Z (Jun 8, 2004)

Well, Chris has okayed Copper, so she is named. And her mama has decided that she belongs to her. So all is well. 

Meg


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

Lady Copper Featherbutt


----------



## Liese (Dec 12, 2005)

FalconDance said:


> Lady Copper Featherbutt


LOL, and all's well that ends well! :lookout: Seriously, it's wonderful you made sure she had a chance.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Falcon,
Meg is heading to Asheville this weekend .... now's our chance for Featherbutt and stash!

:lonergr:


----------



## Meg Z (Jun 8, 2004)

MullersLaneFarm said:


> Falcon,
> Meg is heading to Asheville this weekend .... now's our chance for Featherbutt and stash!
> 
> :lonergr:


If you can get past my electronic gate, my neighbor who is caring for the critters, and her dogs and guns...you go for it!

Personally, it would be safer with me home than with Marie on watch! Nobody can mess with the babies with her around.

But go ahead and give it a whirl...uhhhh....you might want to leave funeral directions where it can be found. 

Copper is fat and sassy this morning, and mom's udder is soft and well-used. Marie is keeping an eye on them as well, and the vet lives on road over, so all is well.

Meg


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Meg when you get a chance can you post some updated pictures of Copper. I'dlike to see what she looks like standing.

Have fun in Ashville!


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

she's beautiful.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Meg Z said:


> If you can get past my electronic gate, my neighbor who is caring for the critters, and her dogs and guns...you go for it!
> 
> Personally, it would be safer with me home than with Marie on watch!


Falcon, 

Think you can handle Marie???



You go first!!



Have a safe trip Meg. Would really like to see regular updates on Copper Featherbutt


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

I really am more of a cat person, but dogs seem to like _me_, so......... here goes!











When did you say Meg was getting home? Wouldn't do to have her see Marie contentedly munching a homemade doggie bisquit while we spirit Lady Featherbutt away .


----------



## Meg Z (Jun 8, 2004)

FalconDance said:


> I really am more of a cat person, but dogs seem to like _me_, so......... here goes!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uhhhhhh...the DOG is Murphy. Murphy's Outlaw, to be exact. MARIE is a human...my neighbor who farm-sat while we were gone for all of 34 hours. I don't think she cares much for dog biscuits, although a brownie might have done it!

But I'm back now, so all bets are off.

And Miss Copper Featherbutt (it stuck ) is fat, sassy, and thinking she likes the way people rub on her. She came running for petting just like Daisy, her mom, does. Big lap babies, both of them.

I'll get pics on her feet tomorrow, before they go back to the flock.

Meg


----------



## FalconDance (Feb 4, 2007)

You never had my doggie biscuits, have you. They're perfectly edible for people, too .

Ok, ok, Murphy is the dog, and Marie is the two-legged. (Sorry, Marie.)


----------



## donsgal (May 2, 2005)

Meg Z said:


> This little lady joined us this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh she is BEAUTIFUL. But I think I might have figured out the problem. Meg, she has a chicken up her butt!

donsgal


----------



## Meg Z (Jun 8, 2004)

donsgal said:


> Oh she is BEAUTIFUL. But I think I might have figured out the problem. Meg, she has a chicken up her butt!
> 
> donsgal


That's a TURKEY, donsgal! We have Bourbon Reds...must be where she got her color from.


----------



## Cloverbud (Sep 4, 2006)

Falcon & Cyndi, I have a ton of doggy treats and my old Army uniforms. Wanna give it a go now that Marie is out of the picture?


----------

